# Torie L. Thibodeaux, CPC (Cover Letter & Resume)



## tayloralexis

Dear Sir / Madame:




     I am writing to you to apply for employment within your company. Enclosed is a resume of my Educational and Employment background. I possess excellent verbal and written communications skills demonstrating the ability to communicate effectively, and courteously with Physicians, Office Staff, Patients, Vendors/and or Insurance carriers. I am able to handle high call volume. Familiar with the Guidelines and Terminology associated with CPT and ICD-9 / 10 coding, Medicare guideline, HMO and PPO contracts and other insurance billing processes. I am a current Member of the American Academy of Professional Coders (AAPC) since 2008, Completed Online Coding course through AAPC, and Passed (CPC) Certification Exam on July 10, 2010 (Certification Verification ID#01108516). I possess 10+ years of stable Medical Background where Medical Coding was an essential job function: PreAuthorizations Specialist (Southeast Pod etc.) Currently, Collections Analyst / Medicare Refunds Analyst, Medical Assistant, Payor Coding Specialist, Urology / Endoscopy E/M and Surgical Department Coding etc. Maintains a professional neat work environment. Manages stress in order to maintain a professional demeanor and perform multiple tasks simultaneously. Promotes a positive image while maintaining strict confidentiality.

If any additional information or references are required Please contact me at the information listed above. 




Sincerely,

Torie Lynn Thibodeaux, CPC





Torie Lynn Thibodeaux, CPC
4320 Jeanne Marie Place
New Orleans, Louisiana 70122
email: torie.thibodeaux@yahoo.com
(504) 450-1812

Relocating August 1-6, 2010

2804 Macon Drive
Atlanta, Georgia 30305


Career Objective:

To acquire a position as a Certified Professional Coder (CPC) in a Local Travel or Work from Home  Capacity, which will allow me to utilize my educational and employment background, as well as opportunities for continued professional growth.


Education:

American Academy of Professional Coders Online (AAPC)
Course of Study - Certified Professional Coder (CPC)
Exam Date: 07/10/2010 - PASS - Certification Verification ID# 01108516
Membership: American Academy of Professional Coders (AAPC) - 01108516 (Feb 2011) -  Member Since: 2008

Bryman College – Graduated (December, 1999) GPA 3.0
New Orleans , Louisiana
Course of Study – Medical Assistant

Delgado Community College – August, 1998 and January, 2003
New Orleans , Louisiana ( City Park Campus)
Course of Study – Business Administration

John F. Kennedy Senior High School –  Graduated (May 22, 1998) GPA 3.5
New Orleans , Louisiana
Course of Study – Basic / Nursing Assistant


Employment:

5/11/2008 to Present
Humana
1 Galleria Boulevard
Metairie, Louisiana 70001
Clinical Intake Specialist (Pre-authorizations)

Duties Included:
Assisting Nurses with Data Entry, taking incoming calls from providers inquiring about pre-authorizations. Building and approving authorization cases, and researching various systems, Medicare,  Coding, and Contract Guidelines for any information that is needed to resolve claim/auth issues. Act as primary point of contact, communicate with vendors/members, and other Humana staff to resolve escalated case management, claims, customer service and/or reporting issues. Answer questions about Benefits, eligibility, and claims, actively listen to others to understand their perspective and ensure continuous understanding regardless of communication channel or audience. Excellent at organizing and managing multiple priorities and projects by using appropriate tools. Strong telephone, Customer service skills, excellent written and verbal communication skills, other duties as assigned etc.

Computer Skills:
Lotus Notes, IM, Microsoft Word and Excel Spreadsheets, MetaVance, CCA, CCP2, Physician Finder, PAL, Access, HSS, Mentor, Milliman etc.


10/2005 to 08/2006
HCA Patient Account Services
10030 North MacArthur Boulevard Suite# 100
Irving, Texas 75063
Collections Analyst / Refunds Analyst

Duties Included:
Processing Patient and Insurance Overpayments, Accounts Receivable, Researching and Resolving Denied Insurance Claims, Following Policies and Procedures on Medicare and Medicaid accounts, Reviewing EOB's and UB92 to process claims, Insuring proper documentation on all accounts, Resolving accounts in a timely manner, Processing Returned Checks in a 48 hour time period, calling insurance companies for verification, calling patients and Insurance companies to collect payments on past due accounts, Analyzing Patient accounts to refund patients for overpayments etc.

Computer Skills:
LSAMS, Meditech, IDX, Collections Systems, Host / Patient Accounting Systems, eTran, Microsoft Word, Excel, Powerpoint, and Outlook etc.


04/2002 to 08/29/2005
Tulane University Hospital & Clinic
1415 Tulane Avenue
New Orleans, Louisiana 70118
Endoscopy Department Secretary (PSC) / Urological Technical Specialist

Duties Included:
In a Hospital & Clinic Setting, Schedule and confirm appointments, Schedule various testing appointments and Surgical Procedures for patients, Maintain filing system, Open, Sort, and route incoming mail, Answer inquiries and provide information to patients, Ensure compliance with HIPPA regulations, Insurance Verification, Routing phone calls, taking messages, greeting visitors, Ensuring that the Medical Record is in the appropriate and approved sequence, Responsible for coordinating all documents for surgical and anesthesia patient procedures, Performed all Clerical Duties and Responsibilities etc.

Computer Skills:
Meditech, IDX, Microsoft Word, Excel, and Outlook etc.


12/1999 to 03/2001
Clinical Research Center (CRC)
143 South Liberty Street
New Orleans, Louisiana 70118
Clinical Research Coordinator / Medical Assistant

Duties Included:
Inpatient Clinical Research Center, Administrative Office Procedures, Insurance Billing, Medical Terminology, ICD-9 & CPT-4 coding, Vital Signs, Injections, Venipuncture, EKG's, Urinalysis, Bookkeeping, UB92 Overview, Filing, Screening patients for Research studies, Answering multiple phone lines, Scheduling meetings, Scheduling follow-up appointments, Type 35wpm, also Hospital Admitting, Surgery Scheduling, and Clerical experience etc.


Summary of Qualifications:
Responsible, dedicated, reliable individual. Highly inquisitive, creative and resourceful. Exceptional organizational skills.
Excellent interpersonal skills, team player and ability to work with all levels of an organization. Effective verbal and written communication skills.
Able to handle several priorities at once. Skilled in handling the public with professionalism, courtesy, and respect.
Skilled in listening to customer needs and developing effective solutions. Professional in appearance and presentation. Willingness to go the "extra mile".


References are available upon request


----------

